# DS/PSP hybrid mockups!



## Veho (Sep 25, 2006)

Post your own mockup of a DS-PSP hybrid, or a name for the result. 
Or post somebody else's mockup, but be sure to link to the source. 

Here's mine: 










Inspired by this quote: 



QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 23 2006 said:


> I own both and I think they're both great, they both focus on something different and if they were combined into one handheld it would be the most awesome handheld to grace god's green earth.




Oh, and keep it civil, people!


----------



## Heinrisch (Sep 25, 2006)

A ds with two huge screens and the power of two psps would rock


----------



## Jax (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## _Mazza_ (Sep 25, 2006)

I think if it kept the design of the lite with more power and widescreens then that would be the ultimate handheld.


----------



## Westside (Sep 25, 2006)

And it will have a battery life of 15mins.


----------



## Orc (Sep 25, 2006)

*OH SHI-*


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 25, 2006)

Damn, Veho done it up good!

I got nothing... but I'll throw in anyway.
_Introducing the new_ 
MicroSS




Plays for a YEAR on ONLY FOUR D CELLS!
(not included)


----------



## _ORiON_ (Sep 26, 2006)

one psp seems already heavy enough. have a ds-like psp and you're like carrying a brick


----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2006)

Naw, this would be lighter than two PSPs. The top half would be thinner because it would only house an LCD screen and speakers. And I suggest getting rid of the UMD reader, and replacing it with Slot2 for flashcards and Slot1 for game cartriges. That ought to shave a couple of ounces off the thing. And replacing the Memory Stick port with an SD port (SD cards are cheaper).


----------



## Mehdi (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> Damn, Veho done it up good!
> 
> I got nothing... but I'll throw in anyway.
> _Introducing the new_
> ...


classic


----------

